# The Jewish-Japanese Sex & Cook Book and How to Raise Wolves



## oivind_dahle (Jan 13, 2012)

If you don't have this, then you don't have anything:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0399110437/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


Colin, when can I get a review of this book?


----------



## Twistington (Jan 13, 2012)

Well... i think we can add this one to the wish list aswell: http://www.amazon.com/dp/1580083633/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## tk59 (Jan 13, 2012)

Twistington said:


> Well... i think we can add this one to the wish list aswell: http://www.amazon.com/dp/1580083633/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


I actually have this one somewhere...


----------



## bikehunter (Jan 13, 2012)

Cool titles, if nothing else. Look to be fun. Surprisingly my library stocks both. ;-)


----------

